# Installing satellite in community that only allows one dish



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi All,

I purchased a Condo yesterday that unfortunately has Home Owners Association association with the purchase.

I was reviewing the HOA's rules and they specifically talked about satellite installation.

It mentioned that home owners are allowed to install one satellite that is less than 39".

I use E* as my sat provider and have two dishes.

I'm curious to see how I should handle this. I will give the HOA a call some time next week to discuss it with them as I get the keys on Wednesday, but I figured I'd running it by the crowd here first.

Has anybody here been able to have two dishes installed on their property when their HOA only allowed the installation of one dish?


----------



## Zepes (Dec 27, 2007)

INHUMANITY said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I purchased a Condo yesterday that unfortunately has Home Owners Association association with the purchase.
> 
> ...


Switch to D*


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

Zepes said:


> Switch to D*


I will not!


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

INHUMANITY said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I purchased a Condo yesterday that unfortunately has Home Owners Association association with the purchase.
> 
> ...


What about E*s 1000 dish will that not work for you.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

INHUMANITY said:


> Has anybody here been able to have two dishes installed on their property when their HOA only allowed the installation of one dish?


Here? I dunno. Period? You betcha!

Read the facts about OTARD. http://www.fcc.gov/mb/facts/otard.html Print them out and have them ready to hand to your HOA representative.

My advice is to be pleasant, but meet in person with the appropriate HOA leaders and show them the OTARD rules. Let them know that you'll be happy to work with them to find the least objectionable position for both of your dishes, but that they're both going in. If it comes to it, let them know that if they try to stop you, you will sue them and win, including your attorney fees. Rather than waste HOA money fighting a battle they can't win, the HOA will hopefully be content to micromanage your dish placement.


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

FTA Michael said:


> Here? I dunno. Period? You betcha!





FTA Michael said:


> Read the facts about OTARD. http://www.fcc.gov/mb/facts/otard.html Print them out and have them ready to hand to your HOA representative.
> 
> My advice is to be pleasant, but meet in person with the appropriate HOA leaders and show them the OTARD rules. Let them know that you'll be happy to work with them to find the least objectionable position for both of your dishes, but that they're both going in. If it comes to it, let them know that if they try to stop you, you will sue them and win, including your attorney fees. Rather than waste HOA money fighting a battle they can't win, the HOA will hopefully be content to micromanage your dish placement.


Printed! Thanks Michael. 

I Googled waynebtx's Dish's 1000 which he recommended. I found that 1000+, which pulls from four birds: 110, 118.7, 119, and 129.

Will I loose any of my current programming without access to 148. Looks like I will have 118 instead.

I currently have the AT100, DishHD with SF Bay Area locals.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Unless you need internationals don't bother with a 1000+ (although the extra size is nice). I don't see anything specific to San Jose on the 148° location.

See http://ekb.dbstalk.com/148list.html for channels there.


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

James Long said:


> Unless you need internationals don't bother with a 1000+ (although the extra size is nice). I don't see anything specific to San Jose on the 148° location.
> 
> See http://ekb.dbstalk.com/148list.html for channels there.


Yeah I don't care about internationals.

I'm getting the San Francisco Locals/HD.

But as you said, the extra size doesn't hurt. I'm assuming you're talking about having the extra LNB and additional access if the line up changes in the futures. Feel free to correct me.


----------



## jhillestad (Jan 13, 2007)

do a normal install and fight it if they complain..... 

condo commando's live for this stuff.... they will throughly enjoy making your life miserable.... enjoy the condo...


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

jhillestad said:


> do a normal install and fight it if they complain.....
> 
> condo commando's live for this stuff.... they will throughly enjoy making your life miserable.... enjoy the condo...


You know what? I will go with a normal install.

This is my first home, so it's better than noting. Except of course for their $272 monthly "membership fee." :sure:

My mom jokingly said "If you want to pee, you have to get their permission." 

After fully reading FTA Michael's FCC link I found this and will definitely go with a "normal" install.

_*Q: Can a restriction limit the number of antennas that may be installed at a particular location?*

The Commission's rule covers the antennas necessary to receive service. Therefore, a local rule may not, for example, allow only one antenna if more than one antenna is necessary to receive the desired service. _

Thanks again Michael!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If you are ordering HD the dish you "need" for the service is a single Dish1000. A single Dish1000+ would also work.

There are additional channels (public interest in the 9400s) that you get if you also have a 148° dish. Those few channels are part of your service ... although I'd rather be defending a second dish to receive HD or my market's locals than a couple of PIs.

Of course, there is no law saying that you can't also have DirecTV service, which would require a second dish. Or watch some Ku band services such as FTA on another dish. It all depends just how much you want to defend and how much grief the condo association will give you if you push for more than one dish.

Just because a situation is covered by OTARD doesn't mean the condo association will roll over and play nice.

Also, a thought - how are your sight lines to the satellites from your condo? Can you see the required satellites from an area under your exclusive control or are you going to need to put a dish in a common area? OTARD isn't a carte blanche permission slip. There are restrictions!


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

James Long said:


> If you are ordering HD the dish you "need" for the service is a single Dish1000. A single Dish1000+ would also work.
> 
> There are additional channels (public interest in the 9400s) that you get if you also have a 148° dish. Those few channels are part of your service ... although I'd rather be defending a second dish to receive HD or my market's locals than a couple of PIs.
> 
> ...


I was there today doing the final walk-through, but I didn't really pay attention to where the dish's could be possibly mounted.

The place currently has coax inside the walls on the second floor and I don't see where they are coming from.

Neighbors with the same condo's have them mounted on the sides of their homes, but I've only seen homes with single dish installs.

I get the keys on Wednesday, but I probably won't officially start the moving process until two weeks or so.

I'll see if I can find the HOA place and run it by them or at the very least give them a call.

Thanks for all the great comments guys! I love this place.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Personally, I insisted on 148 to get Classic Arts Showcase, my favorite public interest channel. The Pentagon Channel is also there.

Just let them imagine the PR nightmare of a HOA preventing you from getting The Pentagon Channel! 

Good luck with them!


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

James Long said:


> Of course, there is no law saying that you can't also have DirecTV service, which would require a second dish. Or watch some Ku band services such as FTA on another dish. It all depends just how much you want to defend and how much grief the condo association will give you if you push for more than one dish.


Good point. OTARD allows you to erect at least a half-dozen 90-cm dishes to pick up different FTA channels. My, wouldn't that be a sight!

But you're going to have to live with these guys, so it's better to be as nice as you can be up front. Without backing down, of course.


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

FTA Michael said:


> Personally, I insisted on 148 to get Classic Arts Showcase, my favorite public interest channel. The Pentagon Channel is also there.
> 
> Just let them imagine the PR nightmare of a HOA preventing you from getting The Pentagon Channel!
> 
> Good luck with them!


Thanks to your advice Michael, I was able to get them to setup 148. They just finished the install. I told the CSR I watch a lot of Classic Arts Showcase and The Pentagon Channel. :joy: 

When I called to transfer service, the CSR said I did not have 148 showing up on my account. She had to get a supervisor manually re-add it. She kept saying that 148 was removed from my account months ago. I politely explained that I am staring at the dish outside my window. She even asked me to pull up the Point Dish window to confirm I was getting 148. I did not want to be one of _those_ customers, so I complied.

Not surprisingly, they did not have 148 on the work order. I insisted the tech call his people and they put it up without issue.

The install is different than at my apartments. They did not use the DPP44/Power Inserter setup.

When I go to Check Switch, the devices listed now say DPP 1K.2 w/Separator.

At the previous location, it displayed DPP44 w/Separator.

Am I "losing" anything with this new setup?

Also, I noticed my signal strength is lower than before. They are all green, but it may be a concern if it starts to rain or get windy.

110 Signal Strength: 43~
119 Signal Strength: 64~
129 Signal Strength: 28~
148 Signal Strength: 59~

I am going back to my apartment today to clean up and remove the old equipment. I will bring the DPP44 to the new place and keep it just in case, but I am not exactly sure why I would need it. I also have the power inserter sitting in a closet at the new place.

So, why do you guys think the tech at my old place used a DPP44 with the power inserter, but not DPP44 or power inserter here?

Again, thanks again for everybody's quick and helpful responses!


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The Dish 1000.2's 3-LNB assembly has a built-in DPP switch and an input for a 4th LNB. One line from the D500 to the 1K.2, one out of the 1K.2 to the 622. No PI needed. The last post in the Pictures of 1000.2 Installed thread has close-ups of the disassembled dish.


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

BobaBird said:


> The Dish 1000.2's 3-LNB assembly has a built-in DPP switch and an input for a 4th LNB. One line from the D500 to the 1K.2, one out of the 1K.2 to the 622. No PI needed. The last post in the Pictures of 1000.2 Installed thread has close-ups of the disassembled dish.


Thanks for the link. 

Not 30 minutes after the two guys bailed I started receiving signal loss errors. 

I will be watching different channels and will get the screen that says something like "signal lost", and it will display the satellite it has lost. In my case, I saw the errors for 119 and 128.

If I try to use PIP the box says "Acquiring Satellite Signal. Please Wait&#8230;" and nothing pops up.

I called the local installer and I was supposed to receive a phone call, but nothing yet. I will try them again.


----------



## aim2pls (Jun 18, 2007)

INHUMANITY said:


> I will not!


If I remember correctly .. the condo assn is following FCC regs ... there .. change to direct .. oops .. you wont ... other option >>>>>> move


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

> the condo assn is following FCC regs ...


Post #10 quotes the relevant part of the FCC fact sheet.


----------

